# May Advertiser Special.



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2009)

From now, until the end of the month (May), we are offering 1 year forum sponsorships for only $250.

That's right, for *only $250*, you can have your banner up on MartialTalk for the next year, putting your name in front of over 90,000 people every month.

For less than 70 cents a day, you can reach a focused group of martial arts enthusiasts with your business, school, or product message.

*Call 716-XXX-XXXX for more details.*​
Limited Time Offer, so don't delay, Call Today and save 70% and reach thousands!


----------

